# retiring to Crete



## howardhoward (Mar 7, 2015)

I intend to retire to Crete later this year, living simply in rented accommodation. My Greek is basic so far so I will need to be somewhere where English isn't just a foreign language! I like the Agios Nikolaos region but am interested in Hania area too as a possibility. I am going to rent a village house in Lassithi area for the whole of July to sus things out a bit. Any advice or suggestions very welcome please. Thanks.


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

I lived on Rhodes for 7 years Howard and can offer some thoughts.

First, you are very wise to rent rather than buy. Too many people buy and then discover that after a couple of years, it isn't for them in the longer term. Then they have to try and sell. Of every 10 I saw come to the island to live, half were gone within 2 years and only 1-2 were still there after 5 years. Of all those I saw move to the island, I never saw one leave with more money than they came with. There is no way to know if you will 'stick' until you try it. The biggest reason I have observed for people not sticking is simply an inability to adapt to 'different'. Not good or bad, right or wrong, just different. Which brings up the point of not beating yourself up if you find it isn't for you. 

In my experience, most people who arrive and find a place to rent end up moving once or twice within the first couple of years. There are various reasons for this. 

They discover that the location that was fine for a vacation is not so great for living. For example, you discover that youngsters love to take a long screwdriver and poke it into the muffler of a 50cc scooter and ruin it so that it sounds like a Harley Davidson. If you live on a busier street, this constant noise of the bikes going into the small hours of the morning is enough reason to move.

Greek landlords can also be somewhat different from what you are used to. You may find you have a landlord who shows up just to 'check everything is ok' at any time and invades your privacy more than you want to put up with.

If you rent an apartment, you may find that there are add on costs that were not mentioned when you asked about the rent. ie. building maintenance fees are often not mentioned.

I don't see language as a major problem. Almost all younger Greeks speak some English simply because of how much tourism is a part of life. Even in smaller villages you can probably get by and it will encourage you to learn more Greek anyway which is always a good idea.

You need to consider private health insurance. While you can get access to government healthcare (which you will have to pay for if you want it), what it gets you is limited.

Beware of other expats. I hate to say that but the reality is that a lot of expats you will meet are not necessarily people you really want to know. There are a lot of losers who were losers at home and think they will be able to scam more easily somewhere else. Never lend money is good advice at any time and 10X moreso if you are an expat somewhere.

That's a start for you, let's see what others have to add.


----------



## howardhoward (Mar 7, 2015)

I am having problems with my computer so I may have posted a "thankyou" already but just in case it didn't register - thanks for your message. Howard


----------



## adrienneshelley944 (9 mo ago)

OldPro said:


> I lived on Rhodes for 7 years Howard and can offer some thoughts.
> 
> First, you are very wise to rent rather than buy. Too many people buy and then discover that after a couple of years, it isn't for them in the longer term. Then they have to try and sell. Of every 10 I saw come to the island to live, half were gone within 2 years and only 1-2 were still there after 5 years. Of all those I saw move to the island, I never saw one leave with more money than they came with. There is no way to know if you will 'stick' until you try it. The biggest reason I have observed for people not sticking is simply an inability to adapt to 'different'. Not good or bad, right or wrong, just different. Which brings up the point of not beating yourself up if you find it isn't for you.
> 
> ...


hello my name is anne, i am retiring from uk to sitia, could you tell me will i be able to get freeview tv etc and english tv easily and not have to wait a long time, also is ther a aldi or lydle near sitia a bus route as i dont drive. kind regards anne x


----------

